# DFWAPC March meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

DATE & TIME
Saturday - March 18, 2006 at 1PM

TOPIC 
Joint meeting with killifish folks. We will try to lure them into the light.

Please bring all the plants you can. They will bring some of their fish.

LOCATION



RAFFLE
Seachem has donated several products from their Flourish line. You have to be at
the meeting win! There will be some other interesting items to be raffled as
well.

See you there,

The DFWAPC


----------

